# North east monthly meet



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

That time again Wednesday the 11th Jan 7:00pm at the OK Diner on the A19 whose coming this time


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Can't make this one  , we were looking at having one further North this Month


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Cant make it either on nights that week.


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

bollocks Im on nights .....feb is ok tho ...........let us know if theirs a meet on a different date further north


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Any chance of a week later ? how does that work for people ?


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

No good for me, will be on lates. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## jimmyf (Oct 12, 2010)

wallsendmag said:


> Can't make this one  , we were looking at having one further North this Month


How further north Andrew :?: (Sorry had no electricity since 3rd, just back on :x )


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Not that far just around Tyneside :wink:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Looks like this is a non starter this month  dont worry we will be back next month


----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

I havent been to one yet, i will get to one hopefully, mind i have not alot to show, no mods, Just my standard 225, which might not look alot to other people, but its my pride and joy  . I will have to start saving the pennies for new alloys and other mods :lol:


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

XM4RTYX said:


> I havent been to one yet, i will get to one hopefully, mind i have not alot to show, no mods, Just my standard 225, which might not look alot to other people, but its my pride and joy  . I will have to start saving the pennies for new alloys and other mods :lol:


Dont worry about mods its all about the TT's and getting to meet other peeps TT's .  Mine is pretty much standard


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

wallsendmag said:


> Any chance of a week later ? how does that work for people ?


Yes the following week is good for me .........where do you have in mind ?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

I'll have a think


----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

markevo said:


> XM4RTYX said:
> 
> 
> > I havent been to one yet, i will get to one hopefully, mind i have not alot to show, no mods, Just my standard 225, which might not look alot to other people, but its my pride and joy  . I will have to start saving the pennies for new alloys and other mods :lol:
> ...


Yeah, totally agree Mark, besides, I might get some ideas for mine :lol: your tt looks the part 8)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Mine is totally standard


----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

I think I seen your tt in markevo photos in the background, the solar orange tt, very very nice


----------



## markevo (Jan 16, 2011)

XM4RTYX said:


> I think I seen your tt in markevo photos in the background, the solar orange tt, very very nice


Yeah that's Andy's mine is now sporting 2 nice dings on my drivers door which I need to get sorted ASAP was supposed to be done back in November but xmas was to close LOL


----------



## XM4RTYX (Jul 31, 2011)

I need to refurb my alloys (standard) and a lacquer patch on the bonnet, but in the middle of moving house, so money is a little bit tight!


----------



## philipcrolfe (Jun 17, 2009)

Sorry Andy cannot make tomorrow night. How was the Red wine with tonic water, and Beth's Christmas teddy?
Philip


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

philipcrolfe said:


> Sorry Andy cannot make tomorrow night. How was the Red wine with tonic water, and Beth's Christmas teddy?
> Philip


No problem Phil as for the wine and teddy I didnt get a look in Taylor claimed the bear and Beth claimed the wine [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------

